# May 2014 deposit made?



## New2time (Nov 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if the bulk deposit has already been made for Disney for May of 2014?


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 10, 2013)

New2time said:


> Does anyone know if the bulk deposit has already been made for Disney for May of 2014?



Yes it has.


----------



## coachb (Nov 25, 2013)

Has June 2014 been made?


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 25, 2013)

Most of May and part of June has been deposited.  There will probably be a little more that trickles through for May, and quite a bit for later June.  If you don't already have an ongoing search (and some large deposits), you might be too late.

One of the huge benefits of TUG membership is access to the private Sightings Forum, where members post sightings of deposits like DVC.  There is a wealth of historical and current information about DVC deposits there.


----------



## coachb (Dec 12, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Most of May and part of June has been deposited.  There will probably be a little more that trickles through for May, and quite a bit for later June.  If you don't already have an ongoing search (and some large deposits), you might be too late.
> 
> One of the huge benefits of TUG membership is access to the private Sightings Forum, where members post sightings of deposits like DVC.  There is a wealth of historical and current information about DVC deposits there.



I've seen just a trickle of deposits. I'm guessing a large June deposit is imminent.


----------

